# Liquid Clen Marked Down!



## CEM Store (Feb 8, 2012)

Our most popular thermogenic is priced lower an additional 10%.  The whole store is marked down 15% and now clen an additional 10% for a total of 25% off.

Clenbuterol, like its symphatomimetic cousin, Albuterol, is a compound that has established a strong name for itself. Like Albuterol, Clenbuterol has very distinctive fat burning properties. Clenbuterol increase core body temperature which, in turn, raises metabolic rate. Clen also has some distinctive anti-catabolic effects.

Clenbuterol is commonly researched in conjunction with Ketotifen to assist the occurrence of down regulation. Clenbuterol is commonly research in conjunction with Taurine, since clenbuterol can decrease production of Taurine (enzyme which regulates cardiac flexion).

Link below will take you to the savings.

Clenbuterol 30mL 200mcg/mL

CEM


----------

